# what kind of turtle is this??



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

my friend's son showed no interest in this turtle and asked if i wanted it, i figured at least under me it would have a better chance of living longer i would like to find out more info on it so i have a better grasp for taking care of it. at the moment he's in a spare 2.5g i have with polished river rock bottom and a small amount of water maybe an inch with an elevated dry area. he's very small maybe 2.5 inches long


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks to be a painted turtle. Are you going to get him a bigger tank?


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

does he need a bigger tank?? whats a good size tank for him??


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Most turtles need a 40 breeder plus /:


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

They reach around 7 inches. So I would think a 20 gallon long is a bare minimum, 40 gallons would be better though. These guys are omnivores, so they need to eat both veggies and insects. Also, one of the sides of the tanks needs to be heated up to 85 degrees roughly.


----------



## itsuki (Jan 10, 2013)

thank you for the info, i have a petstore around the corner from my workplace, i know how im spending my lunchbreak


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Crowntails said:


> They reach around 7 inches. So I would think a 20 gallon long is a bare minimum, 40 gallons would be better though. These guys are omnivores, so they need to eat both veggies and insects. Also, one of the sides of the tanks needs to be heated up to 85 degrees roughly.


Oh...these guys are pretty small for turtles!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Don't forget *uv lighting*, without it your turtle will get vitamin deficiencies causing it to whither away and eventually die. 

Make sure to buy a uv light that is designed for reptiles. A reptile terrarium hood is one of the best ways to do this. You'll also want a heat lamp that gives of little light(blue or black) or a reptile ceramic heat emitter. make sure to get a lamp with a *dimmer* so you can control the heat.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Itsuki, do you have any better pictures, maybe showing the center of the back?

He looks like a yellow cooter to me.









Males reach 7 inches, females up to 10. They're similar in care to red eared sliders and painted turtles.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

well i have a turtle question too. can you keep painted/red eared slider turtles in an outside pond? its 240 gal.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

From what I recall turtles need a lot of space and are quite messy, so they need good filtration. Good luck with it though!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

blu the betta said:


> well i have a turtle question too. can you keep painted/red eared slider turtles in an outside pond? its 240 gal.


Make sure it's fenced around, or they'll get out. But a lot of breeders keep theirs in outdoor ponds.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

blu the betta said:


> well i have a turtle question too. can you keep painted/red eared slider turtles in an outside pond? its 240 gal.


They sure can, people who live in colder climates leave them out all summer and bring them in for the winter. My friend keeps chicken wire over her pond to keep wild animals from eating them(namely racoons). it needs to be secured or the racoons can remove it, but easy to remove your self for maintenance.


----------



## Amazonian2010 (Mar 18, 2013)

This is a Red-eared slider turtle. Please keep in a bigger tank. 
Let me tell you these animals can grow big and very big !!!! 
I had 4 RES and they were 12inch in size and that time I ran out of my money to buy a bigger tank for them. 
I donated them to National Park RES enclosure. 

First thing first,find a vet and it is very very important to locate one immediately. The baby RES are prone to many diseases. Not every vet is good with reptiles but if you are determined to get a good one then you may search one good vet first. 

A big tank size is good for them and use a good structure to make a Sand and stone area. Where they will come and rest and can easily go back to water if they want to. 
USe a big basking area and use a UV lamp and lit the lamp on regular interval.Make sure your tank has a secure cover and not open to any predators. Alternatively you can place it under sun but give them a natural bask but again be very careful on the natural predators like crow and cat. 
This again can bring algae problem in your tank so the best approach is place them in a plastic tub and put water till their shell is covered and cover the tub with a porous cover and place it in sun. 
You may also feed them in the same tub so it will save your tank water and leave them sometime in the water as they tend to poo in the same water after the food.They are messy eaters are loves to eat in water. So once the basking and eating and execretion is done then throw the tub water and dry it. Keep the RES immediately in the main tank. 

Food can be little tricky to feed them as they will always prefer nonveg over veg. You also can use turtle sticks but don't feed them only with that easy option. 

Use a proper heater and it is very important to them as without a proper temp control they slip into the hibernation and which is deadly and will kill your turtle. 

For disease and food and other details careful on the Salmonella infection while handling them so wash your hand throughly and after holding one. If childern are handling them then make sure they are washing their hands off.


----------



## Amazonian2010 (Mar 18, 2013)

Do let me know if you need any more inputs about their care and well beings. 

Try the website http://www.redearslider.com/


----------

